# Leg Injury



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

My youngest, Molly, a week old silkie, got trampled today. She's been stepped on before, but this time she did not get up. I separated her into her own brooder. She can kinda wobble... But if she falls down, she just lies there. She has eaten and drank some water and some electrolyte water. Is there anything I can do to help her that I haven't already done?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh and she has been pasty since I got her.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sooo sorry, someone who knows more should be here soon. Meanwhile I just wanted to say how terrible! Wishing the best.


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> My youngest, Molly, a week old silkie, got trampled today. She's been stepped on before, but this time she did not get up. I separated her into her own brooder. She can kinda wobble... But if she falls down, she just lies there. She has eaten and drank some water and some electrolyte water. Is there anything I can do to help her that I haven't already done?


We've had a hen with a hurt leg, best thing to do is take her to the vets and get it checked out or keep her separate until it heals,


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

We lost her.. ):


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh no - I'm so sorry you lost your baby


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

It's crazy how fast you fall in love.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

jen3910 said:


> Oh no - I'm so sorry you lost your baby


Thank you. I wasn't expecting it at all.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. We forget how fragile birds can be.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Sorry for your loss. We forget how fragile birds can be.


Thanks. She was my smallest.. I separated my now smallest for while I'm not home. I don't want the same thing to happen to him.


----------

